# Favorite technique?!?!?



## brianhunter (Jul 16, 2002)

If you had to pick one technique out of American Kenpo as your favorite what would it be? And Why?

Mine would be Thundering Hammers......I really enjoy the way the stance changes and strikes work out alot of principles envolved and your attacking in the dark of your oppoent. I love the Hammerfist as a weapon


----------



## Les (Jul 17, 2002)

I usually find that in each belt level there is one technique I love, and one I absolutely hate.

Once I figured out that most times the reason I hated it was because I didn't fully understand it, I knew that the ones I hated were the ones that I had to work on.

As for an all time favoutite.......I don't know, theres so many.

Les


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 17, 2002)

Picking only one is hard!

If I had to, it'd be Thrusting Salute, because

a) it's short enough to actually work

b) it's against an attack you're likely to encounter on the street (the classic drunk's clumsy kick to the bollocks!)

c) it's got plenty of kenpo principles packed into it, and can be seen as clearly kenpo rather than another style

d) it's not clumsy, an no point in that one do I ever feel exposed, off balance or as though I might fall over my own feet!

e) easily grafts into Buckling Branch from the same block if the use the left leg

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 17, 2002)

Is also a good one...... to get you thinking and moving on multiple opponents.

:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Is also a good one...... to get you thinking and moving on multiple opponents.
> 
> :asian: *



Not at that point yet...Ill keep an eye out for it


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jul 17, 2002)

Let's see, picking one....I can't.  I like Courting the Tiger-multiple attackers, Delayed Sword-simple and to the point, Rotating Destruction-I like to kick more than useing my hands (working on that),   Falcons of Force-multiple attackers, Bear and the Ram-bear hug, I could keep going and going on this one.  But I'll save you all the trouble and stop now before I get carried away.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 17, 2002)

For me it is back-breaker.  I love the idea of slamming someone to the ground as hard as possible to see how high they can bounce.  To me, this is just a great technique.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



Why, yes, yes I do.  The mechanics found in Back Breaker epitomize American Kenpo to me.  The moving around the body, the redirecting the attack, the use of multiple strikes with different parts of the body, the leaving the attacker on the ground to give yourself a better opportunity to flee.  To me that is why I started taking lessons.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 17, 2002)

I think I'm too new to have a favorite yet.  Each time I learn a
new technique I think .. THAT IS SO COOL!


----------



## shawn monday (Jul 17, 2002)

I dont know why....i just like the way the technique flows and how you can graft it perfectly into other techniques


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _*
> The mechanics found in Back Breaker epitomize American Kenpo to me.  The moving around the body, the redirecting the attack, the use of multiple strikes with different parts of the body, the leaving the attacker on the ground to give yourself a better opportunity to flee.
> *



You forgot forward and reverse motion, oppsites, and a number of other valuable items.........

:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 18, 2002)

I can't single out one technique as a favorite since I like so many, mostly the techniques against common attacks . My most favorite technique, which is more a graft, is thrusting salute or delayed sword combined with triggered salute, five swords and then crossing talon with extension ending with a wristlock. I also work this graft with raking mace but it does'nt flow as well.


----------



## Zenmaster (Jul 18, 2002)

My Favortie Kenpo technique so far and I'm not sure if this a American kenpo technique as well ,since I practice Chinese kenpo.But its called Spear of Jade I just love the sticky hands movement of the technique


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zenmaster _
> 
> *My Favortie Kenpo technique so far and I'm not sure if this a American kenpo technique as well ,since I practice Chinese kenpo.But its called Spear of Jade I just love the sticky hands movement of the technique *



Mind explaining it??? the name sounds cool anyways


----------



## headkick (Jul 18, 2002)

because of the heal kick.  I would think pulling someone into that heal kick would create some fun sound effects.  Snap, Crackle, Oooff.    

Since we like opposites in Kenpo, I really dislike Striking Serpents Head.  Thrusting Prongs is low on my list as well.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *
> 
> Mind explaining it??? the name sounds cool anyways  *



Spear of Jade is a Tracy's Kenpo technique.  It is a requirement for 3rd Degree Brown Belt.  It is a defense against a right - left or a left - right punch combination.

It goes as follows: 
       s1.  Right foot steps to 1:30
       s1.  Right inward block to first punch
       s2.  Left vertical outward block second punch     
       s2.  Pivot 90 degrees CW into a hard left bow facing 1:30     
        3.  Left firts 2 finger strike to the eyes to 10:30
       s4.  Pivot body 90 degrees CCW to squre horse to face 10:30

      Follow Ups:
      A.  s4.  Right punch to ribcage to 10:30
      B.  s4.  Left kick to body to 10:30
           s4.  Right puch to head at 10:30
      C.  s4.  Right kick to body to 10:30
           s4.  Right puch to head at 10:30

To help those that are unfamiliar with the manuals *s* = *Simultaneously* .  *CW* is Clockwise, *CCW* is Counter Clockwise.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 18, 2002)

Would have to be Unfurling Crane, very good use of reverse motion, and it is short sweet and to the point!


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jul 18, 2002)

Hard one.........I would have to say Hooking Arms or Snapping Arm.  They both use white zone awareness to the max.  But these are two of many techniques that I love.

Michael


----------



## Zenmaster (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *
> 
> Mind explaining it??? the name sounds cool anyways  *



Its a blue belt technique in our system. the attack is from either a right hand or left hand punch.

you step in with a two arm block you pivot into a bow and palm heal to the face you then pivot into a horse and trap the arm and chop to neck with the left hand all the while keeping there arm pinned to your chest. Its a fast technique with good street application to control an attacker the followups are numerous.


----------



## Seig (Jul 18, 2002)

Ihave a lot of fun with the upper belt techniques but still say the yellow belt techs are my favorites.  Everything you need is right there.  Ever time I teach them I learn something new, and more importantly, I get to see the look of delight on someone's face when they are introduced to the principles and concepts the techs teach.


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 18, 2002)

...my favorite technique still, at least right now, is Raining Lance.  I truly feel that this tech. is the epitome of American Kenpo: it's fast, can be painful, and very effective.  The simple REDIRECTION (Thanks Master C.) of the knife and burying it up to the hilt in the opponents thigh/shin (depending on how fast they're moving) is...in a word...great.  The left hand executing a testicle grab and the right an eye pinch is a great example of independent motion and timing.  The step-through to the horse stance whilst doing a wrist strike to the throat resulting in the opponent going over the right knee-marriage of gravity no less-and snapping the back still while doing a hammer fist to the throat and a palm heel to the jaw.

can ya tell I like this technique?


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 19, 2002)

Definitely Milking the Mongoose...:rofl: 

no....Ramming the Goat....no.....
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 19, 2002)

We have a great thread going here, lets make sure we keep this one on track.

MT Moderator
Rob Broad


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *We have a great thread going here, lets make sure we keep this one on track.
> 
> ...



Some people are so uptight...LOL. Don't worry Rob I didn't tell them it was you who set that fire up there in Canada:rofl: 

Seriously though... I like Five Swords. Something about that free technique, knocking the person into position...

 :asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I think 5 swords is a very good combination of speed, power, and body mechanics...And it looks really good too!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 19, 2002)

I actually meant my comment to be a congratulations to everyone for keeping the thread so on track so far.  It was not meant to be heavy handed or to be pushy.  I know we are guilty here in the kenpo area of going off into humor tangents, and I thought it was refreshing to see a thread stay so on track.


----------



## Seig (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *I actually meant my comment to be a congratulations to everyone for keeping the thread so on track so far.  It was not meant to be heavy handed or to be pushy.  I know we are guilty here in the kenpo area of going off into humor tangents, and I thought it was refreshing to see a thread stay so on track. *


And I notice we have not gone off on any food tangents lately....


----------



## matthewgreenland (Jul 20, 2002)

My favorite, or one of my favorites, is Entwined Maces- great flow, and I love the knee strike with the unwinding of the hammer fist and spinning back kick.  This one has a lot of power and great flow.  But, I guess they all do in their own way.


----------



## Seig (Jul 20, 2002)

Personally, my singular favorite has to be.......
* Rotating Destruction *


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jul 20, 2002)

Yellow belt here so my exposure is still a little limitied.    

This is quick and i think would be very effective.  It also teaches the first step towards the attacker I believe.  Meet action to beat action!!!

Salute  :asian: 

Jeremy


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jul 20, 2002)

:iws: 
mace of aggression!!!!

Man I wish I could proofread once in a while.    



Salute  :asian: 

Jeremy


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 20, 2002)

It happens with age...... :rofl: 

To Beat Action: you meet it or................ eat it....!

:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 21, 2002)

Mace of Aggression is a awesome technique against a very common attack. When I work it on my own, I like maintaining the pinning check and repeating the elbow strikes a few more times. This is one of the few techniques that I have used and it worked very well. Too well, actually, as I was dissapointed in myself for causing so much damage


----------



## cdhall (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I had this once but I had it as stepping off to your left. I think that makes stepping to the right the opposite as opposed to the reverse. ? Just a thought.

Anyway, I think the EPAK equivalent is Protecting Fans which is at the begining of Long 4.
Perhaps Mr. C or Mr. Billings can confirm this?
 
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> Anyway, I think the EPAK equivalent is Protecting Fans which is at the begining of Long 4.
> Perhaps Mr. C or Mr. Billings can confirm this?
> *



Very close.........

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Just for reference, by equivalent I meant "most closely related" as I know one technique was probably at one point the basis for the other.  I didn't expect more than "very close."
:asian:

I won't go into why why Spear of Jade is still "wrong."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2002)

aaaaaaaaaa   what is spear of jade?

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2002)

a weapon from Diablo II?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2002)




----------

